# Transférer de Imac OS 10.5.8 à Icloud comment faire ?



## CmoiKiMail (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur *Imac 24''* en *OS 10.5.8* et je cherche à transférer des vidéos de mon Imac sur le *Cloud* pour pouvoir en bénéficier sur Iphone et sur AppleTV. Comment procède-t-on ?


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

Bj
Cliccc ==> Les différentes configurations système requise pour iCloud


----------



## CmoiKiMail (3 Janvier 2018)

Merci.


----------

